# ECMAKO raft-in



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

met steve and a few others (im bad with names). had a great time. and also found a great ramp at foot of brooks bridge. very clean with restrooms and play/picnic area. all free. just a 5 minute ride to crab island. parking looked a littlescarce, room for about 20 or so. destin pass is about a 10 minute ride due to the no wake zone around the bridge.

anyway, all in all had a great time


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never been to one of those raft ups, I bet it would be pretty fun. We were invited to hook up with a few in little Sabine during the Blue Angels week but it just didn't work out.


----------

